# Cách Chọn Mua Thương Hiệu Sen Vòi Nóng Lạnh Uy Tín Tại Quận 11



## luxtatbvs (17 Tháng mười một 2021)

Sen vòi nóng lạnh uy tín chất lượng tại Quận 11​
Bạn đang muốn tìm mua thương hiệu sen vòi nóng lạnh tốt tại quận 11. Thương hiệu, giá thành, chất lượng, bảo hành là những vẫn đề bạn đang quan tâm khi lựa mua sen vòi. Vậy để làm sao có thể lựa được một thương hiệu mà đáp ứng đủ tất cả những nhu cầu trên của bạn? Vấn đề này sẽ được giải đáp thắc mắc trong bài viết này!








*Sen vòi nóng lạnh quận 11*​
*
Chọn sen vòi nóng lạnh loại nào sử dụng bền nhất tại Quận 11?*

Khi lựa chọn sen vòi nóng lạnh, người tiêu dùng nên chú ý đến một số chỉ tiêu về chất liệu cấu tạo của sản phẩm. Việc lựa chọn chất liệu vô cùng cần thiết. Có nhiều chất liệu được ứng dụng vào công nghệ sản xuất sen vòi. Tuy nhiên, nên ưu tiên chọn mua sen vòi bằng đồng thau vì chúng tốt cho sức khỏe và đảm bảo được độ bền hao mòn qua thời gian sử dụng. Các sản phẩm được làm từ đồng thau hiện đang được đánh giá tốt nhất từ các chuyên gia và người tiêu dùng. Chất lượng tốt nhất, chống gỉ sét ăn mòn và chịu lực và chịu nhiệt cao.








*Củ sen nóng lạnh LUXTA L2203*​


Với sự đa dạng của các dòng sản phẩm sen vòi nóng lạnh tại quận 11 hiện nay, bạn hoàn toàn có thể chọn lựa sản phẩm ưng ý với mức giá thành phù hợp. Nếu bạn là người có điều kiện kinh tế, thì bạn nên chọn các loại sen vòi nóng lạnh được tích hợp nhiều chức năng công nghệ. Các chức năng như điều chỉnh nhiệt độ, cảm ứng, massage,... Nếu bạn không có nhiều điều kiện kinh tế thì có thể lựa chọn đánh vào mục đích sử dụng chính, cần thiết nhất mà chọn ra các sản phẩm có các chức năng phù hợp.

Ngoài ra các bạn nên tham khảo cửa hàng về thời gian bảo hành của sản phẩm, vì mỗi loại sản phẩm sen vòi nóng lạnh của các thương hiệu khác nhau đều có thời gian bảo hành khác nhau, thông thường thì các sản phẩm sen vòi nóng lạnh có thời gian bảo hành 4 năm trở lên. Do đó khi mua các sản phấm sen vòi nóng lạnh tại quận 11 các bạn nên hỏi thật kỹ về những chế độ hậu mãi của thương hiệu mang lại cho khách hàng.
*
Tại sao bạn nên chọn sen vòi nóng lạnh LUXTA tại quận 11 ?*

Luôn đặt trải nghiệm của khách hàng làm tiêu chí sản xuất. LUXTA không ngừng nghiên cứu ra những mẫu sen vòi nóng lạnh mới mang nhiều hơi hướng nội thất khác nhau nhằm đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu mà khách hàng mong muốn. Nhằm cung cấp đến cho khách hàng những sản phẩm sen vòi nóng lạnh uy tín chất lượng tại quận 11,  LUXTA luôn sáng tạo ra những công nghệ sản xuất mới hiệu quả nhất nhằm giảm thiểu giá thành sản xuất nhưng vẫn giữ được chất lượng tối ưu cả sản phẩm.



*





*​*Chế độ bảo hành thiết bị vệ sinh LUXTA*



Ngoài sản phẩm chất lượng LUXTA còn đem đến cho khách hàng những dịch vụ hậu mãi tốt nhất thông qua chế độ bảo hành của LUXTA cũng như đội ngũ tư vấn chuyên nghiệp để giúp khách hàng yên tâm khi sử dụng sản phẩm sen vòi của LUXTA. Để mua sản phẩm sen vòi nóng lạnh của LUXTA, các ban có thể đến các cửa hàng bán sen vòi nóng lạnh LUXTA tại quận 11, hoặc có thể ghé thăm showroom thiết bị vệ sinh LUXTA tại 569-571 Luỹ Bán Bích để xem trực tiếp các sản phẩm thiết bị vệ sinh LUXTA.

========================================

*Chi tiết xin liên hệ:

✳ SEN VÒI LUXTA

✳ Địa chỉ: Showroom Luxta 569-571 Luỹ Bán Bích, P.Hoà Thạnh, Q.Tân Phú, TP.HCM

✳ Địa chỉ: 188/10 Lê Văn Quới, P. Bình Hưng Hòa, Q. Bình Tân

✳ Điện thoại / Zalo:

- Sale 01: 0703573639 - Mr.Khoa

- Sale 02: 0776639188 - Mr.Bảo

✳ Fanpage Facebook: senvoichinhhang*


----------

